# The 3 oldest Chicks we have



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

I have posted a few individual Pictures of our chicks but the oldest Chicks are now old enough to have their wings clipped and taken out of the cage En Mass? well almost Uno the first born has regrown his flight feathers enough to get around fairly well . Thank God Uno is fairly calm when On my shoulder. LOL 

If he is startled he can start a flurry of fluttering Tiels in all directions. 

The first image is Uno on my shoulder with the other 2 off in the distance on the sofa. Uno is very comfortable there but thinks my shoulder is his personal perch.

The Next is UNO up close while still on his perch.LOL

Then the next 2 PIXs is Deuce and Tray on the throw pillows of our sofa. One at a distance the other up close. Tray is the Obvius Pied one.

And finally all 3 of them on Uno's favorite perch seemingly asking what are you 2 doing here?

BUDDYD

I didn't have the youngest chick out at the same time FINI. Fini is beginning to fly around and this could have been more than I wanted to handle at one time.

But I am going to take some PIXs of FINI . Fini has a unusual coloring I hope shows with my poor Photography. FINI is Gray but has Tanish/ Cinnamon undertones , and IMHO appears to be a Female which might have some Sex linked traits to their Mom.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow! they have all grown. UNO is a handsome big boy now. I'm guessing that the pied is a male split to cinnamon because many times split to cinnamon pick up camera flash or when light reflects off the pupil. 

Can I save pix #2? Look at UNO's back...see the feather that has the stripes on it. That is called stress markings or bars. Those are still some of his baby feathers he hasn't molted out yet. As FINI feathers, look to see if he gets these markings. If just a few it will be stress. If the bands are wider and diluted/washed out between the band it will show if nutritional balance wasn't right.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*I can't make out what you see.*

I know irt is there or you wouldn't have bothered me with it. But I can't help but wonder if it is a shadow or photo glitch.

But I took another Pix of UNOs back and a few of FINI . 

I am sorry but the flash washed out some of the details on FINI but maybe it will come through better for you or good enough anyway.

With the poor quality of the FINI Pics the color may not be the same but I am surprised by what to me is Chicken like brindled feathers on both Uno and FINI's lower back. Also the tail feathers or very ragged as is FINI's Crest ( it isn't bald and never was but I have only seen the pins stand up ONCE.) and still not properly devloped. But they where completely missing when I pulled FINI at about 3 weeks. But these photos are 6weeks for FINI and about 6 months for UNO.


When you said nutritional lacking could the mixing of the Zupreems formula too thinly have done this? I really got worried when you mentioned the possibility of Dehydrating chicks when useing Zupreem.

BUDDYD


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...the thin formula could have caused the brindled look which is stress marks. But since they may be nutritional related they are also called 'hunger bars'

Zupreem can be tricky to mix. I mix it up til it is just thickened yet a slight bit runny. I let the container of formula stand in a pan of watm water for a minute or so because it will thicken up some more. If too thick I water it down slightly to the consistency in the pix.

Are the tail feathers ratty like this on FINI? It is the 2 center feathers that are off interest. They should be the same length or slightly longer than the other feathers. If not the nutrition is off. Or dehydration in the nest can dcause this too.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OOPS! forgot the pix...


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*Good and bad news*

Susanne I actually did mix the Zupreems to the consitancy that looks a lot like your Photo. But I use a tony Caherie basting Syringe to fill the smaller childrens Rx syringes. But i don't let it stand , but do continue to stir it till i get what i wanted. Now i ad the exact amount of water the package suggest for chicks thast are 6 weeks old. But with the 2-1 mixture the formula is very thick. But FINI does seem to be more satified.

For the bad news the centertail feathers are all but missing . From the beging FINI didn't devlop tail feather then FIN got ONE stragly Pin feather that disapeared and I assumed was plucked. When I pulled FINI Fini begand to plum very fast Now all though mostly covered the feathers are ragged and the Crest doesn't stand up and the tail is missing a lot of center feathers. Even though poor photos I asumed that was visible.

I am at loss to undrstand,"dehydration in the nest can dcause this too. "But Sweetie's tail feathers get very ragged when she is setting on the nest. But I assumed that was caused by her sitting in a corner of the box and maybe brushing the normally long tail feathers against the box sides. ( this seems to change after chicks are hatched. BUT she is continually layig so this is a very short time.)

Were none of FINI's images good enough to analyze?
BUDDY

SOLACE I thank you very much since I worry that many think I mistret my Tiels. But I am now worried that FINI isn't as devlped for a 6week old chick. But I am not giving up on FINI or any of my tiels. I am going to do much better.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...dehydration in the nest can cause the slow feather growth too. Babies that get dehydrated in the nest get a stunted appearance. The dehydration and stunting is a lack of fluids in the crop contents from the parents. The crops would look full, but if felt would feel like a hard packed beanbags. Assist feeding dilute fluids to the hard crops helps hydrate, and then digestion and nutrient absorption is better.

NO...you are doing fine, and no one should even think or voice that you mistreat your tiels. Sheeh...look at some of the pix's I post. Many are from my mistakes as I learned.


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*I did actually feel the crop that seemed to be like that.*

Susanne I did on occasion feel the crops of some of my chicks and could actually feel the seed in them. Needless to say that is much firmer than formula. However i do give the parents a lot of greens and they devour Bread ( Mostly 12 -grain) but any kind is a favorite so I assumed they wanted SOFTER foods for the chicks. I added Millet strings since even like candy it is very soft. I do also see the Male suck up more water than normally when feeding. Should I maybe have moistened the bread?

However I did pull UNO and Fini at about 3 weeks ( slightly sooner for UNO) But I have been hesitant to pull them sooner . My big clumsy hands and tiny little Beaks aren't a good match.LOL But if any of the current eggs do hatch I plan to pull them and the nest at 2 weeks. Is that good enough?

This unsightly appearance WILL change won't it? FINI seems normal other than always being Hungry ( but I think some of that may be slow reflex reaction to being Full) Of course the lack of tail feathers does make flying a bit difficult. But FINI is becoming even MORE bonded to me than UNO. if this continues I'll have a small feathered shadow.

BUDDY


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_* if this continues I'll have a small feathered shadow.*_
_*------------------------------------------------------*_

LOL!...I had one like that...Sqweeker. he followed me everywhere and hitch-hiked ride on my hip. He was so light many times I couldn't feel him. One day I went outside to feed the outside flights. All of a sudden I heard a bird that sounded like Sqweeker. He had hitch-hiked on me outside and climbed on a flight. I almost had heart failure looking at him loose outside, and thoughts of if something spooked him he could be gone. He just hopped on my shoulder...whew!...and I got him back inside.

As to his feathers, when he molts they should come in and appear normal.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

cuter than cute love your descriptions lol


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*It seems as though I forgot to post FINI's pictures*

I have been repling to SRTiels info about the Stress featering as though all of you have seen FINI and UNO's backs. More over I mentioned FINI's ragged feathering even after being pulled for near 3 weeks now. I am very concerned thatit may still be the Nitrition FIN is receiving from The Zupreems Formula or the way i mix it any way. But take a look at what I forgot and if you can guess at what Mutation and gender FINI may turn out to be. 
BuddyD

I guess you can figure out that the first 2 PIXs are of FINI's back and tail and the third image is Fini's Crestless head and maybe coloration. and the last image is of UNO's back with wings spread so as to better see if there is still any Stress plumage showing . Uno hasn't been hand feed in 5 months and then he was feed Kaytee's formula.

Thanks and I am sorry for the forgetfulness.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I can see the stress marks srtiels was talking about in the first post, and in the photo you just posted, around his body on the wings. I'm afraid I really can't tell anything about Fini's colour from the three photos you've just posted, because of the flash, he just looks bright white to me, lol. Especially in the second photo.  Do you have any other photo's of him?


----------



## BuddyD (Jun 4, 2009)

*I guess my lack of Photo graphical skills are obvious?*

After seeing all the great Pictures of the beautiful Tiels here I guess my inability is easy to see. LOL 

But i tried again and here are some more images of Fini . However i still used the built in flash . Maybe i will turn it off if FINI is still hard to make out.

I know FINI looks and is GRAY but IMHO a different shade of Gray than any other Tiel I have ever seen. It has undertones of Cinnamon and with out any real exposure FINI also looks like the Pics of SRTiels Mouse Birds.
BuddyD


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

He could easily be a cinnamon. My two were a very dark brown when we got them, I think they were around 10 weeks old then, as Kami was just weaned, but they lightened up after a few months, and one day I suddenly realised I had cinnamons birds, lol.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol I just saw a topic where fini was a spikey chick now I see this topic,
fini looks like a boy and he has that cheeky look about him just like my sandy lol

I bet your gunnabe busy with her/him lol


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

They're looking good, very nice.


----------

